# Tile And Grout Cleaning For Forum Members



## kelly1

*Accutech Carpet And Tile Cleaning 850-529-1335*

*Cleaning Tile and Grout With a Turbo Tool*


The Turbo tool has been designed to clean porous and non porous surfaces that are considered hard and include stone, ceramic, porcelain, quarry and other clay tiles, vinyl's of all kinds, engineered stone and concrete like terrazzo, etc., many others can be included. 

At Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning our cleaning strategy is unique. Instead of dissolving dirt, grime, and grease by scrubbing mopping and slopping the grime around, our tools use the heat, pressure and suction from our truck mount to emulsify, remove and rinse almost instantly, as fast as you can stroke the tool. All the mess is vacuumed away for proper disposal.


Don't like the color of your grout! We can color seal your grout. You pick the color..... 

Call or text (850) 529-1335 or PM to schedule a free estimate...

**** Special Rates For Forum Members****


----------



## oxbeast1210

We still on for my carpet around the 15th?


----------



## kelly1

oxbeast1210 said:


> We still on for my carpet around the 15th?


I will be there....


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome 
heard nothing but good things!
Thanks


----------



## kelly1

A little info from my website: Reasons never to use household products.
http://accutechcarpet.com/tile-grout-cleaning.htm

Tile and grout restoration. Typically, this is for tile and grout that does not respond to cleaning alone. Most cases are tile/grout that is old, has had years of neglect, grout never was sealed and the most common is household cleaners such as "bleach" was used on the tile/grout. Bleached tile and grout is the hardest to restore and in some cases the damage is permanent. The grout may need to be color sealed to cover the damage. 


*What does bleach and vinegar do to tile and grout?*

Bleach is an acidic product that should not be used to clean ceramic tile floors. Bleach will break down the grout and also cause the colored cements in the grout to wear away. Bleach will literally bleach away the color in the grout. Eventually the grout will start to loose its deep rich colors and also cause your grout to look splotchy. I see many of these cases.


Vinegar: Vinegar is an acidic product that was never meant to be used to clean ceramic tile and grout. Prolonged use of vinegar will eat away at the grout and cause the grout to break down. Additionally vinegar is difficult to totally rinse away after using it to clean ceramic tile floors. A vinegar residue will start to accumulate inside of the grout that is extremely difficult to remove.


----------



## overkill

Do you ever get to Dauphin Island?


----------



## kelly1

Been to Gulf Shores, about as far west as I go. How much tile do you need cleaned?


----------



## ervincook107

Accutech Carpet And Tile Cleaning really good?

______________________
turbo tool


----------



## jjam

ervincook107 said:


> Accutech Carpet And Tile Cleaning really good?
> 
> ______________________
> turbo tool


You will not be disappointed!

Family members and I have relied on Kelly to keep our floors in great condition. Ask him about interim "dry cleaning" to maintain carpets.

Kelly recently restored my carpets and he'll be cleaning our grout tile as well.

Best prices for Pff members too!

Jimmy


----------



## Hobart

Sent pm hopefully you come to milton!


----------



## BenjaminHernmr

kelly1 said:


> *Accutech Carpet And Tile Cleaning 850-529-1335
> 
> Cleaning Tile and Grout With a Turbo Tool*
> 
> 
> The Turbo tool has been designed to clean porous and non porous surfaces that are considered hard and include stone, ceramic, porcelain, quarry and other clay tiles, vinyl's of all kinds, engineered stone and concrete like terrazzo, etc., many others can be included.
> 
> At Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning our cleaning strategy is unique. Instead of dissolving dirt, grime, and grease by scrubbing mopping and slopping the grime around, our tools use the heat, pressure and suction from our truck mount to emulsify, remove and rinse almost instantly, as fast as you can stroke the tool. All the mess is vacuumed away for proper disposal.
> 
> 
> Don't like the color of your grout cleaning! We can color-seal your grout. You pick the color.....
> 
> Call or text (850) 529-1335 or PM to schedule a free estimate...
> 
> *** Special Rates For Forum Members***


What are you folks using for cleaning plastic garage floor tiles? Tried doing a search but didn't come up with anything. Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom

BenjaminHernmr said:


> What are you folks using for cleaning plastic garage floor tiles? Tried doing a search but didn't come up with anything. Thanks.


Give him a call


----------



## MrFish

BananaTom said:


> Give him a call


International call from Albania.


----------



## CurDog

Try using liquid chlorine. I use that shit on everything, driveway, street curbing, mailbox mildew, shower stall mildew, roof shingle mildew/discoloration, boat, oh and the swimming pool.


----------



## kahala boy

ervincook107 said:


> Accutech Carpet And Tile Cleaning really good?
> 
> *__*
> turbo tool


What is your question? If you're asking if Accutech is really good, he is the only one that is recommended by this forum.


----------

